# Crockett & Jones shoes



## jenglish (Jun 16, 2007)

I want to purchase a pair of the Crockett & Jones, Whitehall Oxfords, but my wallet is a little thin right now. I frequent Charleston, SC, where one of the Ben Silver retailers are at. They sell most of the Crockett & Jones shoes for around $595.00, and with South Carolina's 6% sales tax, that's gonna be a pretty penny. I've seen on the web, that some web sites charge $655.00 and that's way too much too. Does anyone know where I can get the handgrade Whitehall captoes for a good price?


----------



## aportnoy (Sep 12, 2005)

PLAL.com (or pediwear.com in the UK) will run about $450 for the Whitehall, or any other handgrade. Though located in Malaysia, they are a highly reputable and trusted seller who many members have used.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

+1 for Plal. Awesome company.


----------



## nation (Jul 30, 2005)

I have purchased several shoes from Pediwear. Always first rate transactions. Be sure to mention the PLAL price and they will beat it by 5%


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

I too would strongly recommend PLal, where you can get the Whitehall for $438 US at today's exchange rates. In addition, Shyam Doshi, head honcho there, will often throw in shipping, and he will allow returns or exchanges if the size doesn't work out right. Shyam sets things up so that there will be no taxes/duties assessed by the customs folks on receipt of the shoes.

I've had excellent service from PLal--as has everyone who has posted here--and I would recommend them over Pediwear. After all, Pediwear will give you a corresponding price only if you already know about PLal's price, whereas PLal gives the rock-bottom price to everyone. Therefore, if it weren't for PLal (nobody is remotely close pricewise), good prices wouldn't be available on C&J's bought online. I would suggest that you reward them for this with your order--if you go ahead and order a pair of Whitehalls. It is, after all, in everyone's best interests here to see PLal prosper with their super prices.


----------



## PatrickH (Jun 5, 2007)

I've been considering making a purchase from PLAL. How long does it usually take to receive an order once placed?


----------



## aportnoy (Sep 12, 2005)

PatrickH said:


> I've been considering making a purchase from PLAL. How long does it usually take to receive an order once placed?


It took less than 10 days for me in NYC.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

PatrickH said:


> I've been considering making a purchase from PLAL. How long does it usually take to receive an order once placed?


Same experience as Aportnoy--8-10 days.


----------



## jenglish (Jun 16, 2007)

Roger, you mentioned that I can get the Whitehalls for $438.00, but I'm not following you. The plal website says they sell the shoe for $499.00. So, how do I get the shoe for $438.00?


----------



## lawgman (Mar 28, 2005)

jenglish said:


> Roger, you mentioned that I can get the Whitehalls for $438.00, but I'm not following you. The plal website says they sell the shoe for $499.00. So, how do I get the shoe for $438.00?


Thats $1499 in Malasian currency = ~$433US


----------



## jenglish (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok, I understand. thanks for the clarification. So, if I order from them, how can I get my most accurate size, and if it doesn't fit, will they exchange, or return my money?

Also, if I pay with my Visa, how do I know they won't withdraw my entire account? I've heard a lot of these overseas businesses want you to give them your credit card, or in my case, bank card, numbers so that they can clean you dry.


----------



## jsherman02 (Oct 9, 2006)

jenglish said:


> Ok, I understand. thanks for the clarification. So, if I order from them, how can I get my most accurate size, and if it doesn't fit, will they exchange, or return my money?
> 
> Also, if I pay with my Visa, how do I know they won't withdraw my entire account? I've heard a lot of these overseas businesses want you to give them your credit card, or in my case, bank card, numbers so that they can clean you dry.


PLAL is super high on customer service. He sent me two pairs at charged me one because I was unsure of my size. Shipping them back was about $40


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

jenglish said:


> Ok, I understand. thanks for the clarification. So, if I order from them, how can I get my most accurate size, and if it doesn't fit, will they exchange, or return my money?
> 
> Also, if I pay with my Visa, how do I know they won't withdraw my entire account? I've heard a lot of these overseas businesses want you to give them your credit card, or in my case, bank card, numbers so that they can clean you dry.


First, size. If you will tell forumers what size shoes you take in other brands, they might be able to help you get the C&J size right. Generally speaking, we use the "1 size down" rule with respect to British shoes, so that, if you normally take a Size 10 in the US system, you would order a UK Size 9, and so on. My experience with C&J shoes has indicated that this is a pretty accurate size determination, although, as other forumers will be quick to point out, it really depends on the last. In addition, the Whitehall model is one of the few Handgrade C&Js not on the 337 last--it's on the 330, which is a more forgiving last with a round toe. This will make it a little more likely that the shoes will fit you without difficulty. In addition, the Whitehall is one of the very few C&Js available generally in two widths--UK E (which corresponds roughly to the US D-width) and UK F (which in C&J corresponds roughly to the US E-width). Thus, if you have taken a regular-width shoe in the past, the UK E-fitting would be right. Let us know your past shoe sizes, and we can give more precise advice. If, after all this, the fit isn't right, PLal will allow a return and either refund your money or exchange for the right size.

Second, honesty. I don't think anyone has ever had PLal behave any way but honestly. Generally, you have to trust a supplier any time you purchase any item online with a credit card. I'm sure that there are unscrupulous predators out there who do what you've mentioned, but PLal isn't one of them.


----------



## CodeRed (May 31, 2007)

I just ordered three pairs of C&J shoes from Plal and I feel very confident that they are a quality outfit. They should be here in about a week, cant wait...


----------



## jenglish (Jun 16, 2007)

Gentlemen,
I really appreciate the help. Most shoes, not necessarily dress shoes, I wear a 11 1/2. I currently have a pair of Magnnani's that says 'EU 44,' on the bottom of the sole, and I have a pair of Stefano Branchini's (made in Italy) that says '10,' on tht bottom of the sole. In one manufacturer I will wear 11, with another it will be 11 1/2, and in some, it will be 12. I also have a narrow foot, so wide sizes are usually too wide for me. So what do you think?


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

Jenglish, that's a little more variation than I was expecting! Here's the deal. If you are a true:

11.5 US, you would probably take a 10.5 UK, corresponding to a 45 Euro;
11 US, you would probably take a 10 UK, corresponding to a 44.5 Euro;
10.5 US, you would probably take a 9.5 UK, corresponding to a 44 Euro.

Your Magnannis would seem to suggest you are really a 10.5 US, but this is unlikely. The Branchinis are probably marked in UK sizing, so that they would likely suggest an 11 US.

Your narrow foot (a problem I share with you) further complicates things a little, since the narrowest Whitehall you'll find will be in the UK E-fitting, which corresponds roughly to the US D-width--not wide, but not narrow either. When you have purchased shoes in the past, have you normally taken a narrow width? For example, in your statement about normally taking an 11.5, have these usually been in a B- or C-width?

Let us know about the width of your usual purchases. From what you've said so far, I'd guess that your closest fit with a Whitehall might be in 10 UK, E-fitting. However, keep in mind what Jsherman02 said a few posts back, along with PLal's exchange policy (although you would, of course, have to cover shipping).


----------



## jenglish (Jun 16, 2007)

When it comes to the width, I don't know if I took a B or C width. Usually, all that was necessary was to purchase the normal width the artisan, or manufacturer, offered the shoe and it was fine. Whenever they would offer me the wide width, whatever classification that might be, it was almost always too wide. So, normally, the standard width of the shoe was never a problem. The only problem that I tend to find with some shoes is that if the shoe is a little too big, and the top of the shoe allows by foot to move up and down in the shoe, even with the laces extremely tight, it will cause the rear of my heel to rub against the back of the shoe and I'll get a nice blister.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

jenglish said:


> When it comes to the width, I don't know if I took a B or C width. Usually, all that was necessary was to purchase the normal width the artisan, or manufacturer, offered the shoe and it was fine. Whenever they would offer me the wide width, whatever classification that might be, it was almost always too wide. So, normally, the standard width of the shoe was never a problem. The only problem that I tend to find with some shoes is that if the shoe is a little too big, and the top of the shoe allows by foot to move up and down in the shoe, even with the laces extremely tight, it will cause the rear of my heel to rub against the back of the shoe and I'll get a nice blister.


Have you bought any Allen-Edmonds shoes? If so, what size were they? They would provide a well-known standard against which to extrapolate the C&J size. If not A-E, what about Alden? Bally? Ferragamo?


----------



## jenglish (Jun 16, 2007)

I am getting ready to finalize my order, for the Crockett & Jones shoes, through plal.com, however, a very close friend of mine, who is from the London area, heard that I was getting ready to order these shoes from a company in Malaysia, and his first reaction was that the shoes must be a knock-off of Crockett & Jones, and not the real thing. He said that he had never heard of Crockett & Jones shoes being sold in Malaysia, and would suspect that they are not the real McCoy of the genuine English made shoe. Does anyone have personal experience with plat.com, and can verify if this is the real deal?


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

PLAL is a good, honest dealer. You asked questions on this forum and received unreserved endorsements from different people, in different states. 

If you are afraid, don't buy. Order directly from England, or go to Ben Silver.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

jenglish said:


> Ok, I understand. thanks for the clarification. So, if I order from them, how can I get my most accurate size, and if it doesn't fit, will they exchange, or return my money?
> 
> Also, if I pay with my Visa, how do I know they won't withdraw my entire account? I've heard a lot of these overseas businesses want you to give them your credit card, or in my case, bank card, numbers so that they can clean you dry.


Let me assure you Plal will not that above.

They are a reputable company and do tremendous business with this and the other forum and has an outstanding reputation.

Also, if any thing happens to your cc account , visa, american express, mastercard, etc, you are protected and the cc company will investigate and replenish your account if in the case this ever happens.

i d be more afraid of the buyer: there are alot more loopholes for them to get away with merchandise without having to buy anything , than a seller to take your money .


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

jenglish said:


> I am getting ready to finalize my order, for the Crockett & Jones shoes, through plal.com, however, a very close friend of mine, who is from the London area, heard that I was getting ready to order these shoes from a company in Malaysia, and his first reaction was that the shoes must be a knock-off of Crockett & Jones, and not the real thing. He said that he had never heard of Crockett & Jones shoes being sold in Malaysia, and would suspect that they are not the real McCoy of the genuine English made shoe. Does anyone have personal experience with plat.com, and can verify if this is the real deal?


LOL. Your friend is dead wrong. There couldn't be a more authentic seller than PLal. Lord, dozens, possibly hundreds, of forumers have bought C&J shoes from PLal over the years.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

On a related note. Have any UK based members ever bought from Plal. And if so, did your order incur customs charges on delivery ?


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

jenglish said:


> I am getting ready to finalize my order, for the Crockett & Jones shoes, through plal.com, however, a very close friend of mine, who is from the London area, heard that I was getting ready to order these shoes from a company in Malaysia, and his first reaction was that the shoes must be a knock-off of Crockett & Jones, and not the real thing. He said that he had never heard of Crockett & Jones shoes being sold in Malaysia, and would suspect that they are not the real McCoy of the genuine English made shoe. Does anyone have personal experience with plat.com, and can verify if this is the real deal?


I wonder how many times the members of this forum must say that they have had good, honest experiences with Plal for you to believe them? If their word isn't good enough for you, why are you asking them in the first place?
Do us a favor, stop with the questions, go to Ben Silver and lose the money.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

rip said:


> I wonder how many times the members of this forum must say that they have had good, honest experiences with Plal for you to believe them? If their word isn't good enough for you, why are you asking them in the first place?
> Do us a favor, stop with the questions, go to Ben Silver and lose the money.


He's a newer member, and his friend told him (obviously without doing any research of his own) that he's probably going to get knock-offs if he orders from Malaysia. I don't see anything wrong with asking for a few more opinions under these circumstances.

jenglish: I've ordered from both PLAL and Pediwear, and I had great experiences with both. No reason to fear knock-offs, regardless what your friend has told you.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

maybe it is worth spending an extra 200 dollars just to have the piece of mind buying a pair that you know is genuine. 

well of course, a name like ben silver american company , it must only carry authentic, and plal some strange malaysian company must carry knockoffs of CROCKETT AND JONES.
and we are all secret employees of plal to seduce you.

i mean, seriously, in asia, where luxury brand names is in high demand, and faking is big money, why would any asian company go through the trouble of making/ selling imitation crockett and jones? 
most never heard of that brand.


----------



## MarkusH (Dec 10, 2004)

Bertie Wooster said:


> On a related note. Have any UK based members ever bought from Plal. And if so, did your order incur customs charges on delivery ?


I have ordered from Plal, but I took delivery of the shoes in the United States to make sure I avoided UK VAT.


----------



## MarkusH (Dec 10, 2004)

jenglish said:


> Roger, you mentioned that I can get the Whitehalls for $438.00, but I'm not following you. The plal website says they sell the shoe for $499.00. So, how do I get the shoe for $438.00?





jenglish said:


> Also, if I pay with my Visa, how do I know they won't withdraw my entire account? I've heard a lot of these overseas businesses want you to give them your credit card, or in my case, bank card, numbers so that they can clean you dry.





jenglish said:


> I am getting ready to finalize my order, for the Crockett & Jones shoes, through plal.com, however, a very close friend of mine, who is from the London area, heard that I was getting ready to order these shoes from a company in Malaysia, and his first reaction was that the shoes must be a knock-off of Crockett & Jones, and not the real thing. He said that he had never heard of Crockett & Jones shoes being sold in Malaysia, and would suspect that they are not the real McCoy of the genuine English made shoe. Does anyone have personal experience with plat.com, and can verify if this is the real deal?


Jenglish, a number of good people here have tried to help you although you have asked questions that you could have easily resolved using the search function.

However, you keep making these absurd posts. I don't know if you are extremely insecure, unable to read or just not all that bright, but I suggest you forget about the C&Js and get a pair of Johnston & Murphys from the nearest high-street retailer. That way you don't need to worry about strange foreign firms selling fake shoes and emptying your bank account. Also, the Johnson & Murphys are priced in US dollars, so you don't need to worry about foreign currencies. (Did you even know there was such a thing as currencies other than the US dollar?)


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

There has been some real concern about fakes in Malaysia and Asia excluding Japan. Your friend's concern is understandable especially given that Malaysia is a leading producer of cheap glued on shoes due to its vast rubber resources. These are usually the mass produced ones that don't hold up very well. There are other countries in South East Asia where fraud is more rampant, reputable Malaysian companies are the least of your concerns. 

With respect to PLAL, although I've not ordered from them before, I know on a personal level several of my associates who have patronized them and left satisfied with the customer service and the products they carry. If it helps, many expatriates and eminent figures in South East Asia are amongst their customer list. It is extremely difficult in this region to find shoes above sizes 11 and virtually no width choices are available except the average american D. I think given the circumstances that they are 1)A long established business 2) have a physical shop and 3)a loyal following, I do not think that it is in their interest to commit small time fraud using your credit card info to sabotage themselves. If you're still uncomfortable with the idea, get it somewhere else closer to home and give yourself a peace of mind.

With luck, I may be visiting their store in KL soon and see their offerings myself.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I think the best advise was for you to go to your local mall, buy a pair of Johnston and Murphys or Florsheims and get on with your life.


----------



## jenglish (Jun 16, 2007)

Gentlemen,
You need to relax and not take so much offense to my questions. I am more of a cautious fellow, especially when I could be putting money on this line. We live in a world of con artists, liars, cheaters, scam artists, etc., etc. Trust is earned, not assumed. I don't know you gentlemen, never met you face to face, nor have I ever done business with plal, or any malaysian company, so I wanted to check out as much as I could. The Bible says, in Proverbs 15:22 says, "Plans fail for lack of counsel, but with many advisers they succeed," and in 24:6 it says, "for waging war you need guidance, and for victory many advisers." I know you might be thinking that I am a little radical in buying a pair of shoes, but as you gentlemen know it's not JUST shoes..........It's a large part of the whole equation that 'makes the man.' 
I appreciate your responses and input. I took the plunge last night called plal and placed my order. Most courteous and helpful customer service, and what great prices compared to $600.00 a pair!


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

jenglish said:


> The Bible says, in Proverbs 15:22 says, "Plans fail for lack of counsel, but with many advisers they succeed," and in 24:6 it says, "for waging war you need guidance, and for victory many advisers."


Hi Jenglish, are you a fellow Christian? nice to meet you. hope you good luck in finding the perfect pair of C&J shoes or whatever you choose. take care.


----------



## CodeRed (May 31, 2007)

You will be happy to hear that I just recieved my _authentic_ pairs of Savile and Weyburns from Plal. No issues, great service. I can now HIGHLY recommend them. The rest is up to you...take the plunge, it worked very well for me. One more pair still on order, the Sandowns, which they needed to obtain. No risk, no reward in life  Good luck!


----------



## SBD (Feb 27, 2004)

Brian13 said:


> and we are all secret employees of plal to seduce you.


Memo to all secret employees:

We have just secured jenglish. Job well done. Commissions must be claimed by the end of June.


----------



## jenglish (Jun 16, 2007)

To all secret agents of plal; I am warning you now to stop this, or I will have to use the darkside of the force against. I warn you not to underestimate my power.


----------



## emk (Jul 19, 2005)

CodeRed said:


> You will be happy to hear that I just recieved my _authentic_ pairs of Savile and Weyburns from Plal. No issues, great service. I can now HIGHLY recommend them. The rest is up to you...take the plunge, it worked very well for me. One more pair still on order, the Sandowns, which they needed to obtain. No risk, no reward in life  Good luck!


+1

My Weymouths came in from Malaysia today. Well worth it. The end of an English black shoe shopping spree.


----------



## jenglish (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok, gentlemen,
Now that I know where to get a good deal on Crockett & Jones shoes, where can I go to get really good deals on Edward Green shoes? Plal doesn't carry those, so not sure where to go.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

jenglish said:


> Ok, gentlemen,
> Now that I know where to get a good deal on Crockett & Jones shoes, where can I go to get really good deals on Edward Green shoes? Plal doesn't carry those, so not sure where to go.


Tom @ LeatherSoul. Price wise you probably won't get much variation anywhere ( short of sale time ) but from what I've heard, Tom has sterling customer service. 
As an alternative you might try Grapevinehill on E-Bay. They seem to get EG made RLPL shoes in periodically. Also worth checking Polo.com as, especially with a discount code, they too can offer some very keen buys. Just ,make sure and know your size first as EG fitting can, as many here will attest, be rather tricky.


----------



## CodeRed (May 31, 2007)

I know a place in Honduras...they look real!


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

jenglish said:


> Ok, gentlemen,
> Now that I know where to get a good deal on Crockett & Jones shoes, where can I go to get really good deals on Edward Green shoes? Plal doesn't carry those, so not sure where to go.


you mean all that C&J brouhaha and you passed?


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Bertie Wooster said:


> Also worth checking Polo.com as, especially with a discount code, they too can offer some very keen buys. Just ,make sure and know your size first as EG fitting can, as many here will attest, be rather tricky.


Just to elaborate: During the Polo sales, the $950 shoes made by EG can be had for about $500. (They used to be badged as Purple Label shoes, but Polo may have dropped that designation. I just hope Ralph isn't dropping EG altogether. There's been some odd doings with the shoe line lately.)

The PL shoes that show up on GVH often go for $375-$525 or so, depending on the popularity of the style and size. And the GVH ones lack the trees included with the ones bought directly from Polo.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

This is a little late in thread but I thought I would mention it...

I have previously spoken directly with the staff at the C&J Northampton outlet. I recall commenting that their prices for handgrade seconds were no better than what I would pay for firsts. When asked where I could buy firsts at this price, I mentioned Plal and the lady I was speaking with confirmed she recognised the retailer... "Oh yeh, we make shoes for them".

Little danger of fake goods then.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

DocHolliday said:


> Just to elaborate: During the Polo sales, the $950 shoes made by EG can be had for about $500. (They used to be badged as Purple Label shoes, but Polo may have dropped that designation. I just hope Ralph isn't dropping EG altogether. There's been some odd doings with the shoe line lately.)


Doc, when is the Polo summer sale?


----------



## SBD (Feb 27, 2004)

jjl5000 said:


> This is a little late in thread but I thought I would mention it...
> 
> I have previously spoken directly with the staff at the C&J Northampton outlet. I recall commenting that their prices for handgrade seconds were no better than what I would pay for firsts. When asked where I could buy firsts at this price, I mentioned Plal and the lady I was speaking with confirmed she recognised the retailer... "Oh yeh, we make shoes for them".
> 
> Little danger of fake goods then.


Please guys, taunting the manufacturer won't help us with our steady supply of life's vitals........


----------



## Rpodos (Mar 8, 2007)

I've just bought a house in Amenia, NY, and found the following local shop in Millbrook (appr. 2 hours north of NYC):



I couldn't find any references on AAAC to their footwear... VERY VERY good prices on a limited selection of country shoes and boots. For example, $415 for Conistons.

I haven't bought anything there yet, in person or via the website, so I cannot vouch for their service, but... wow. :icon_smile:

-Richard


----------



## gregp (Aug 11, 2005)

jenglish said:


> Gentlemen,
> You need to relax and not take so much offense to my questions. I am more of a cautious fellow, especially when I could be putting money on this line. We live in a world of con artists, liars, cheaters, scam artists, etc., etc. Trust is earned, not assumed. I don't know you gentlemen, never met you face to face, nor have I ever done business with plal, or any malaysian company, so I wanted to check out as much as I could. The Bible says, in Proverbs 15:22 says, "Plans fail for lack of counsel, but with many advisers they succeed," and in 24:6 it says, "for waging war you need guidance, and for victory many advisers." I know you might be thinking that I am a little radical in buying a pair of shoes, but as you gentlemen know it's not JUST shoes..........It's a large part of the whole equation that 'makes the man.'
> I appreciate your responses and input. I took the plunge last night called plal and placed my order. Most courteous and helpful customer service, and what great prices compared to $600.00 a pair!


I think your questions were quite reasonable. I think anyone making a purchase in SE Asia over the net should make sure to perform careful due diligence. And I will also chip in with a firm endorsement of plal.com. Absolutely reliable and genuine.


----------



## ziggyosk (Jul 6, 2007)

Next week I will be ordering my first pair of Expensive Shoes, and I'll be ordering from plal.com:
Crockett and Jones:
Weymouth Dark Brown
and
Belgrave Chestnut


I was wondering what type of shoe polish/care products I should purchase for those shoes. I have a brush and cloth but no polish/cream or whatever else I would need. Can someone recommend a good brand and what color polish to use with these 2 shoes? 

I am so pumped! :aportnoy:


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

ziggyosk said:


> Next week I will be ordering my first pair of Expensive Shoes, and I'll be ordering from plal.com:
> Crockett and Jones:
> Weymouth Dark Brown
> and
> ...


Great choices. I have both from Pediwear as it goes.

I use Edward Green's brown & burgundy for the Weymouth & Belgrave respectively. EG's polish, although in a large tins like wax polish, seems to contain a high percentage of cream. The polish 'melts' on contact with a soft cloth before being applied to the leather.


----------



## ziggyosk (Jul 6, 2007)

where can I get that? and Burgandy is the same as the Belgrave Chestnut?


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

jjl5000 said:


> Great choices. I have both from Pediwear as it goes.
> 
> I use Edward Green's brown & burgundy for the Weymouth & Belgrave respectively. EG's polish, although in a large tins like wax polish, seems to contain a high percentage of cream. The polish 'melts' on contact with a soft cloth before being applied to the leather.


Ah! I am glad to find another fan of EG polish! I heard a few criticise it on AAAC - leaves flakey layer on shoe - but all wax polish does that if you put too much on.

I love EG polish - big tins, and as you say oh wise one - a creamy consistancy.

ziggyosk - the burgundy is not the same colour as C&J chestnut , I think jjl is just saying it works well on that shoe - I guess it brings out the deep orange tones of chestnut.

You can get EG polish by ringing the Jermyn Street shop - they are happy to post it out to you. It costs £5 per tin - large tins mind you! I've not paid for any yet as I have been , how shall we say, a " very good customer"!!


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Leather man said:


> Ah! I am glad to find another fan of EG polish! I heard a few criticise it on AAAC - leaves flakey layer on shoe - but all wax polish does that if you put too much on.


How right you are. There is an art to applying polish. My father used to tell me that, with a well-used brush, you hardly need to add much more. And none at all if you're in a hurry. I have been looking for a single polish manufacturer, having pots of Guardsman, Kiwi, and Trickers in my tin - I might give EG a go, too.



Leather man said:


> It costs £5 per tin - large tins mind you! I've not paid for any yet as I have been , how shall we say, a " very good customer"!!


:aportnoy::devil:


----------



## ziggyosk (Jul 6, 2007)

I live in Connecticut so I won't be able to pop by the EG shop anytime soon, can I order it online somewhere?


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Leather man said:


> ...You can get EG polish by ringing the Jermyn Street shop - they are happy to post it out to you. It costs £5 per tin - large tins mind you! I've not paid for any yet as I have been , how shall we say, a " very good customer"!!





ziggyosk said:


> I live in Connecticut so I won't be able to pop by the EG shop anytime soon, can I order it online somewhere?


Ziggy, as LM said, EG will post it to you. You need only phone the store.

LM, +1 on the 'free' polish :icon_smile_wink: I can only assume one particular member (referenced earlier in this thread) could open a small store with the stuff.


----------



## philosopher (Nov 29, 2005)

With the recent run-up in the value of the dollar vs. the pound, I decided it was time to look into another pair of C&J shoes. I just snagged a pair of Leicester shoes. With free shipping and no vat, total cost is under $300 (!) at today's exchange rates.


----------



## pkhunter (Sep 17, 2009)

philosopher said:


> With the recent run-up in the value of the dollar vs. the pound, I decided it was time to look into another pair of C&J shoes. I just snagged a pair of Leicester shoes. With free shipping and no vat, total cost is under $300 (!) at today's exchange rates.


Where did you shop?


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

I was hoping that someone with experience buying from Pediwear can relate their experience with regards to Canadian duties. I want to send a pair of C&J shoes to an address in Canada. I couldn't get specific answers from Pediwear as they say duties and taxes are not within their control. 

Were you hit with duty charges for your shoes? Is there an invoice on the box stating the actual merchandise value? 

It would not be very pleasant if my gift recipient were to find himself having to fork out additional $$ in order to receive the gifts.


----------



## Isao Sakata (Mar 24, 2008)

*C & J recommendation*

I've always found Bodiley's of Northampton thee best for purchasing C & J shoes and belts online. The prices are lower than Pediwear and PLAL and shipping to the US is FREE!!! How can you get a better deal on C & J than that.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Isao Sakata said:


> The prices are lower than Pediwear and PLAL and shipping to the US is FREE!!! How can you get a better deal on C & J than that.


They may be lower than Pediwear's quoted price, but Plal has handgrades for what works out to $100 less than Bodiley's. Unless they'll do price matching like Pediwear, I don't see how ordering from Bodiley's is an advantage.


----------



## Charleslnk (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi guys..!
I'm new to this site, and I see there're many enthusiasts on mens' shoes!

I read from the beginning of the thread that some of you may be wary, and have reservations of buying from PLal.
And I also note that PLal has plenty of supporters..! :icon_smile:

I'm just going to say that;
i) I'm Malaysian, who's really into mens' shoes,
ii) I'm very very familair with PLal (I bought so many from them in the past..)
iii) My office is ~ 100meters away from their old building..! :icon_smile_big:

So ya, I can vouch personally that PLal is real, brick and mortar, humans involved, and their service and (more importantly) knowledge is exceptional.


----------



## midtownmainer (Jan 12, 2010)

I was under the impression that PLAL does not ship to the US any more, as they lost their C&J distro. Am I wrong about this?

I hope so - I bought two pairs of C&J's from them before I heard about this, and it was a great experience. I highly recommend PLAL to anyone that has the opportunity to use their services...


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

midtownmainer said:


> I was under the impression that PLAL does not ship to the US any more, as they lost their C&J distro. Am I wrong about this?


I read the same thing, so I don't think you're wrong. I believe it says so on the PLAL website.

I ordered my C&J's from Bodileys instead


----------



## Charleslnk (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not sure about the management of PLal or their future marketing plans, but they did sell the old builiding about 2 years back (pity...).
They've moved to a temporary shophouse somewhere further, and promised to open in a newer building soon.

But I know they still operate online, and stocks up on C&J, Loakes mainly.
But the feeling is not like before... 

Let's hope for the best and hope they'll make it through.
I say this out of 'selfishness' - coz in Malaysia, we can't really get great shoes; no other boutiques sell C&J, A-E, EG, not even Loakes... And if it so happens that one does, the price is generally ridiculously high.

So yeh, you guys in UK & US are pretty lucky :icon_smile: If I were there, I'd have plenty of A-Es, EGs and John Lobbs...!


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Charleslnk said:


> I'm not sure about the management of PLal or their future marketing plans, but they did sell the old builiding about 2 years back (pity...).
> They've moved to a temporary shophouse somewhere further, and promised to open in a newer building soon.
> 
> But I know they still operate online, and stocks up on C&J, Loakes mainly.
> ...


I just bought a pair of Cheaney suede monks from PLAL they seem to be alive and kicking. No issues working the order and they sent me a shipping confirm. Haven't received them yet, but so far so good.


----------



## Charleslnk (Mar 17, 2010)

gman-17 said:


> I just bought a pair of Cheaney suede monks from PLAL they seem to be alive and kicking. No issues working the order and they sent me a shipping confirm. Haven't received them yet, but so far so good.


Good for you! :icon_smile:
Funnily, the last pair that I bought from them was also a Cheaney....derby suede, goldenish yellowish colour, with a funny sort of rubber sole (also sort of pale yellow)...very comfy and the suede doesn't crease at all..!


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Charleslnk said:


> Good for you! :icon_smile:
> Funnily, the last pair that I bought from them was also a Cheaney....derby suede, goldenish yellowish colour, with a funny sort of rubber sole (also sort of pale yellow)...very comfy and the suede doesn't crease at all..!


Well I will have to wait to see them as I will be out of the country for a week. Oh well, something to look forward to.


----------



## eddiel (Feb 9, 2010)

upnorth said:


> I was hoping that someone with experience buying from Pediwear can relate their experience with regards to Canadian duties. I want to send a pair of C&J shoes to an address in Canada. I couldn't get specific answers from Pediwear as they say duties and taxes are not within their control.
> 
> Were you hit with duty charges for your shoes? Is there an invoice on the box stating the actual merchandise value?
> 
> It would not be very pleasant if my gift recipient were to find himself having to fork out additional $$ in order to receive the gifts.


When I lived in Canada my experience was that Canadian Customs tended to be quite vigilant when it came to higher priced items coming across the boarder.

What you need to do is find out what duty (if any) maybe applied to the shoes. Not all items are applicable to duty but all will be subject to sales tax.

You're best bet is to call these guys: https://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/menu-eng.html

Also, from memory the way the duty is applied is on the value of the goods PLUS the price you paid for shipping. But I would ask them.

Eddie


----------



## CityChap (Mar 30, 2010)

midtownmainer said:


> I was under the impression that PLAL does not ship to the US any more, as they lost their C&J distro. Am I wrong about this?


I can't think it's right - they're still on their website ...


----------



## larthur (Apr 2, 2010)

I just got an e-mail from Mr. Alka Doshi/ PLAL in earlier today, he was replying on my inquiry e-mail,.... he said "we are now selling CJ in-store only and no longer online.
As such we will be unable to process your request for an order."....FYI


----------

